# Friendliest & Least Frindly Cities



## Saigon

There are some weird choices in this list (Jo'burg is unfriendly?! Are you kidding?!) but also some interesting ones. I guess I understand most, although I have never found France so unfriendly, and certainly there are many worse places that don't make the list. 

Auckland and Melbourne - well, those I do agree with!

*Conde Nast Traveler magazine names world’s friendliest and unfriendliest cities...*

*World’s friendliest cities according to Conde Nast Traveler

1. (tie) Melbourne, Australia and Auckland, New Zealand

3. Victoria, BC, Canada

4. Charleston, South Carolina

5 (tie) Sydney, Australia and Dublin, Ireland

7. Siem Reap, Cambodia

8. Cape Town, South Africa

9 (tie) Seville, Spain and Savannah, Georgia

11. Budapest, Hungary

World’s unfriendliest cities

1. Johannesburg, South Africa

2. Cannes, France

3. Moscow, Russia

4. Paris, France

5. Marseilles, France

6. Beijing, China

7. Frankfurt, Germany

8. Milan, Italy

9. Monte Carlo, Monaco

10. Nassau, Bahamas
*

Conde Nast Traveler magazine names world 8217 s friendliest and unfriendliest cities


----------



## NLT

I was in Paris last year the most unfriendly people I met were muslims.


----------



## Pogo

I have experience in Victoria (#3 friendly), Dublin (5) and Paris (#4 unfriendly) and I don't think any are valid in perspective.  If anything I found London less friendly than Paris but all of this is too subjective and dependent on the happenstance of one's personal experiences to be taken seriously.

Surprised Boston isn't on the second list though.


----------



## Saigon

Pogo said:


> I have experience in Victoria (#3 friendly), Dublin (5) and Paris (#4 unfriendly) and I don't think any are valid in perspective.  If anything I found London less friendly than Paris but all of this is too subjective and dependent on the happenstance of one's personal experiences to be taken seriously.
> 
> Surprised Boston isn't on the second list though.



Absolutely subjective - as Conde Nast admit themselves, to be fair. 

I found people in Jo'burg to be terrific, and I don't agree that being dangerous is the same as it being unfriendly, but ok - it IS dangerous.


----------



## NLT

If you get out of Paris into the country side the people of France are very friendly. Most city folk are not.


----------



## Pogo

NLT said:


> If you get out of Paris into the country side the people of France are very friendly. Most city folk are not.



That's true everywhere.  Living in too-close quarters does that to people.
-- Which explains Boston, for one.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

I think you get what you give. If you treat people well, you will most likely be treated well in return. That has been my experience.


----------



## Esmeralda

Saigon said:


> There are some weird choices in this list (Jo'burg is unfriendly?! Are you kidding?!) but also some interesting ones. I guess I understand most, although I have never found France so unfriendly, and certainly there are many worse places that don't make the list.
> 
> Auckland and Melbourne - well, those I do agree with!
> 
> *Conde Nast Traveler magazine names world’s friendliest and unfriendliest cities...*
> 
> *World’s friendliest cities according to Conde Nast Traveler*
> 
> *1. (tie) Melbourne, Australia and Auckland, New Zealand*
> 
> *3. Victoria, BC, Canada*
> 
> *4. Charleston, South Carolina*
> 
> *5 (tie) Sydney, Australia and Dublin, Ireland*
> 
> *7. Siem Reap, Cambodia*
> 
> *8. Cape Town, South Africa*
> 
> *9 (tie) Seville, Spain and Savannah, Georgia*
> 
> *11. Budapest, Hungary*
> 
> *World’s unfriendliest cities*
> 
> *1. Johannesburg, South Africa*
> 
> *2. Cannes, France*
> 
> *3. Moscow, Russia*
> 
> *4. Paris, France*
> 
> *5. Marseilles, France*
> 
> *6. Beijing, China*
> 
> *7. Frankfurt, Germany*
> 
> *8. Milan, Italy*
> 
> *9. Monte Carlo, Monaco*
> 
> *10. Nassau, Bahamas*
> 
> 
> Conde Nast Traveler magazine names world 8217 s friendliest and unfriendliest cities


I have never found France unfriendly.


----------



## Esmeralda

Pogo said:


> I have experience in Victoria (#3 friendly), Dublin (5) and Paris (#4 unfriendly) and I don't think any are valid in perspective.  If anything I found London less friendly than Paris but all of this is too subjective and dependent on the happenstance of one's personal experiences to be taken seriously.
> 
> Surprised Boston isn't on the second list though.


I agree, London is less friendly than Paris.


----------



## Pogo

Esmeralda said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are some weird choices in this list (Jo'burg is unfriendly?! Are you kidding?!) but also some interesting ones. I guess I understand most, although I have never found France so unfriendly, and certainly there are many worse places that don't make the list.
> 
> Auckland and Melbourne - well, those I do agree with!
> 
> *Conde Nast Traveler magazine names world’s friendliest and unfriendliest cities...*
> 
> *World’s friendliest cities according to Conde Nast Traveler*
> 
> *1. (tie) Melbourne, Australia and Auckland, New Zealand*
> 
> *3. Victoria, BC, Canada*
> 
> *4. Charleston, South Carolina*
> 
> *5 (tie) Sydney, Australia and Dublin, Ireland*
> 
> *7. Siem Reap, Cambodia*
> 
> *8. Cape Town, South Africa*
> 
> *9 (tie) Seville, Spain and Savannah, Georgia*
> 
> *11. Budapest, Hungary*
> 
> *World’s unfriendliest cities*
> 
> *1. Johannesburg, South Africa*
> 
> *2. Cannes, France*
> 
> *3. Moscow, Russia*
> 
> *4. Paris, France*
> 
> *5. Marseilles, France*
> 
> *6. Beijing, China*
> 
> *7. Frankfurt, Germany*
> 
> *8. Milan, Italy*
> 
> *9. Monte Carlo, Monaco*
> 
> *10. Nassau, Bahamas*
> 
> 
> Conde Nast Traveler magazine names world 8217 s friendliest and unfriendliest cities
> 
> 
> 
> I have never found France unfriendly.
Click to expand...



Of course an assessment of "friendly" or "unfriendly", especially on the basis of a short, quick trip, can only be determined by the expectations of one's own theretofore limited experience in other places, and precludes getting to any level of _grokking_ the character of the place.  I spent far more time (months) in Paris than in London, so I got to know the former much better.


----------



## Esmeralda

Pogo said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are some weird choices in this list (Jo'burg is unfriendly?! Are you kidding?!) but also some interesting ones. I guess I understand most, although I have never found France so unfriendly, and certainly there are many worse places that don't make the list.
> 
> Auckland and Melbourne - well, those I do agree with!
> 
> *Conde Nast Traveler magazine names world’s friendliest and unfriendliest cities...*
> 
> *World’s friendliest cities according to Conde Nast Traveler*
> 
> *1. (tie) Melbourne, Australia and Auckland, New Zealand*
> 
> *3. Victoria, BC, Canada*
> 
> *4. Charleston, South Carolina*
> 
> *5 (tie) Sydney, Australia and Dublin, Ireland*
> 
> *7. Siem Reap, Cambodia*
> 
> *8. Cape Town, South Africa*
> 
> *9 (tie) Seville, Spain and Savannah, Georgia*
> 
> *11. Budapest, Hungary*
> 
> *World’s unfriendliest cities*
> 
> *1. Johannesburg, South Africa*
> 
> *2. Cannes, France*
> 
> *3. Moscow, Russia*
> 
> *4. Paris, France*
> 
> *5. Marseilles, France*
> 
> *6. Beijing, China*
> 
> *7. Frankfurt, Germany*
> 
> *8. Milan, Italy*
> 
> *9. Monte Carlo, Monaco*
> 
> *10. Nassau, Bahamas*
> 
> 
> Conde Nast Traveler magazine names world 8217 s friendliest and unfriendliest cities
> 
> 
> 
> I have never found France unfriendly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course an assessment of "friendly" or "unfriendly", especially on the basis of a short, quick trip, can only be determined by the expectations of one's own theretofore limited experience in other places, and precludes getting to any level of _grokking_ the character of the place.  I spent far more time (months) in Paris than in London, so I got to know the former much better.
Click to expand...

I've spent time in both cities.  Six or so visits to Paris, each of from one to 3 weeks.  At least as many visits to London.  I generally don't have problems with anyone when I'm traveling, but I have a sense that people in London are more short or abrupt than those in Paris.  The last time I was in Paris was 3 weeks over Christmas and New Years, and everyone was quite lovely to me.  The city is full at that time of year, especially during New Years as many French people go to Paris to celebrate New Years.  I asked about it was told it may be the season, and folks are more friendly because of holiday spirit.

One of the things I think about when I'm in France is the reputation the French have for being rude, but I have never encountered that. There are rude people in all countries, but no more so in France than anywhere else.  I've toured France by car, been to Strasbourg a couple of times, one time with a friend  who was raised there.  I've been to Colmar as well and spent a couple of summers in the South of France.  People in France are just as pleasant as anywhere else.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Wouldn't put ANy faith in these kinds of lists. Friendliness received is proportional to how much is given. Greet someone with a cheerful smile and extended hand and you'll meet firnedly people almost without fail where ever you are.


----------



## Abishai100

*Toronto: Offbeat*

I'd substitute Toronto for Vancouver on this list.

Toronto is easy to reach for American travelers interested in continental exploration, and the city features a colorful pedestrian-friendly culture, handsome cathedrals, and fun eateries and shopping centers.

London is easily one of the least friendly cities, not because of crime but because of a general unhospitality towards mass tourism.

The Toronto Maple Leafs are also a bright and entertaining NHL team you can find on regular sports TV networks.


----------



## Toro

Toronto isn't a friendly city.  I certainly don't think Victoria is particularly friendly either.  People certainly aren't friendly in Vancouver.  A few summers ago, I was told to "fuck off" three times in 24 hours by people who approached me in the West End.  I've found New York friendlier.  And I lived in Vancouver for two years and in Toronto for three.  I'd recommend Americans go to Vancouver before going to Toronto.

People were friendly to me in France, particularly when I tried to speak to them in my butchered French.


----------



## Pogo

I found Victoria to be plenty friendly, well above average if I had to pin it down.

The choice at the time was Vancouver or Victoria, we chose the latter, so no impressions on the former.  Never been to Toronto proper, although I have driven through it; seemed quite the bastion of road rage.

A guy I worked with used to boast "I come from the safest city in North America" (that being Tronno).  No personal firsthand experience though.


----------



## Esmeralda

I don't know about Frankfurt the city.  I've spent a day there a couple of times.  But the Frankfurt airport is definitely unfriendly. Hate it.


----------



## Lipush

Friendly people? I remember was astound at how warm and inviting the people of Nazereth are. Very welcoming. Amazing place.


----------



## Abishai100

*Analyzing Astro-Turf*

The successes of the Peter Pan bus company in the Northeastern United States has made cities such as Boston (Massachusetts) feel very 'traffic-friendly.'

Doesn't it seem that the new metro-analysis of crime must involve a discussion of general traffic management?

Boston is a potentially self-organizing American city, with one of the best subway transportation systems in the world.


----------



## Abishai100

*Transit Tinsel*

The overall successes of Hong Kong Airlines has made that area more attractive to tourists and has provided motivation of city leaders to create a more harmonious traffic consciousness.




Hong Kong Airlines


----------

